# Cannondale Octopus Pedale



## trailmadmax (26. Januar 2013)

Hey,

ich verkaufe ein neues Paar Cannondale Octopus Pedale für 60,00 EUR.

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...opus-pedale-(bad-boy)-*neu*/97956516-217-9095

Besten Gruß,
trailmadmax


----------

